
Switzerland's “NSA” Comes Online in Two Weeks - lettergram
https://neflabs.com/blog/swiss-nsa-march/
======
secfirstmd
"Switzerland has long been known for keeping the secrets of foreign
governments and individuals, including financial transactions and more
recently, digital transactions."

I never understand this false attitude. The Swiss have cooperated with other
Western governments for years. They have always had a very strong signals
intelligence capability. Also a huge amount of human intelligence operations
run in Switzerland, so the locals are well placed to watch and trade that
information to other partners. The Crypto AG spying being just one example
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/nsa_backdoors...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/nsa_backdoors_i.html)

